# does immodium help with nerves?



## 13806 (Jul 18, 2006)

hi, i think i have ibs-d brought on by nerves. i was wondering if anyone has had luck with immodium for this. does it make the butterfly feeling go away? i'm looking for something to take before important work meetings. i'm always a nervous wreck at them, worried i'll run out of the room to the toilet


----------



## d.mae (Aug 19, 2005)

Immodium does nothing for me. A mild narcotic relaxes me enough to deal with meetings, etc. Of course, since I depend on them, it's probably partly psychological, too. I don't care...I just like being able to be normal when I need to.


----------



## 15267 (Feb 19, 2006)

holachica,I take immodium on a daily basis, except on the weekends, about one hour before I have to leave the house, if I still feel the rumbling, I take another half, you will just have to try out how much will work for you, good luc~Steph


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Steph,Do you think the Imodium is actually working, or do you think it's a psychological thing? Imodium works for me when I have days of D, but it doesn't really calm my nerves (except that I don't have to worry about D!).


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Imodium never calmed what I would call the wobbly stomach.. only when I started taking the calcium ... that stopped it.. along with the D....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Directly it shouldn't effect your Central Nervous System as it stays almost entirely in the gut and effects the gut nerves.However, that can still block diarrhea from stress/nerves because then the gut can't respond to the nerves with diarrhea as it usually does (assuming you pre-dose so it is in place before the nerve-wracking event).Some people find they feel less nervous when using Imodium because they feel safer knowing they took it.For the nerves directly you would need to take a medication that treats anxiety.K.


----------



## 15267 (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree with Kathleen, I think me knowing that I took the immodium I have some peace of mind knowing that I won't have to go for awhile, but if I do feel my nerves acting up, I have a dx for Ativan


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

No, it doesn't. I wish it did.


----------



## NickiNZ (Mar 5, 2006)

It doesn't stop my nerves either. It used to have a psychological affect on my nerves because I felt more relaxed once I'd taken an Imodium as I believed that it would definitely stop my diarrhea for a while. Unfortunately, I had an experience where I had taken Imodium and it didn't do anything to stop the diarrhea, I took another one and that didn't help either. Now I don't have the same "faith" in it as before so the nerves are worse than ever. I'm at the point where I don't know if there's anything I can take that will help the diarrhea so that sends me into a real panic. My doctor has just given me a prescription for Diastop (which I presume is similar to Imodium) because it is subsidised here whereas Imodium isn't. I'll have to wait and see if it works!


----------



## 17319 (May 15, 2006)

I to put great faith in the life giving god that was Imodium. That is until it let me down.... Having said that the warning signs were there. At first I only needed to take one tablet after knowingly consuming my trigger, our old friend alcohol, and I would be fine (ish). Now One before bed, two tablets in the morning and figures crossed all day..... It didn't work. Panic set in and a mad dash to the toilet ensued. Until this point taking Imodium had always given me enough confidence to carry on with the day even if my stomach did not feel quite right. I am now having a second attempt at giving up alcohol all together, (managed 2 months last year but the boring social life sent me running back to the pub), but to my horror I had another mad rush to the toilet just today for no good reason!! In fact quiet the opposite, I am concentrating hard on getting my diet right to try and help my body deal with IBS. But now I don't know whether I am coming or going.What does concern me is that things are obviously getting worse and I am wondering if Imodium could have played a part in this. Has anyone else heard of Imodium causing aggravation of symptoms? Is taking it every regularly really O.K.? If so how does it work why are it effects wearing off? and can it be replicated naturally?


----------



## 17574 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Norton! I usually take imodium after I have an attack but I have taken it on occasion if I'm going to be away from bathrooms for a time. I'm always afraid that I will become immune to it and it will stop working for me. I try to use it only when I really need it. I put a story on the board earlier tonight. The worst thing for me is when I begin to feel a little confident and then boom!. I noticed that a lot of people say that drinking coffee bothers them, for me if I drink anything that is decaf that is when I have the problem so I still am able to drink coffee, thank God! However a gave up drinking alcohol a few years ago because it seemed to trigger attacks, especially any kind of wine. Recently since I've been pretty controlled (the calcium I think) I actually had a few sips of a margarita and it didn't bother me. Now of course, I'm afraid to try again because of having a bad bout tonight. I'm trying not to let myself get too down about it. Des


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Immodium works by making the fluids in your gut ultra easy to absord. It doesn't have a newvous interaction at all. I'd get a perscription for Lomotil: It contains Diphenoxylate which controls the bowel movements and Atrophine which "sedates" the nerves in the gut therefore removing the pain/discomfort etc. Amitryptyline can help as well in that front athlough i'd try lomotil first. It is perscription only but fairly cheap if you have to pay.


----------



## 17541 (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't seem to hear a lot of people talking about Pepto-Bismol. Am I hopelessly old-fashioned for still taking it?







Also, I wonder what can happen if you take PB too much. It does seem to have a constipating effect sometimes. Does anyone take the pink stuff?


----------



## 22161 (Aug 1, 2006)

I used to use immodium but found that it bunged me up for a week leading to a big attack which wasn't pleasant. I haven't taken it for over 4 years now and like that i don't have to depend on it.I do take an anti-spasmodic 'colofac' when i'm going out but i think this works as a placibo and doesn't have any ill effects if i take a lot. it just makes the next loo visit less painfull!


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Breathe-Sometimes I take Pepto Bismol when my stomach doesn't feel right. If I have bad diarreha or something like that, then I'll head straight for the immodium. I only take it when I absolutely have to though, because like jessimaca says, it can constipate me for several days, and lead to bad cramps and a big attack. Andrea


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Pepto-Bismol has the active ingredient Bismuth Subsalcylate (spelling may be different)Basicly its in the same family as asprin and Bonjela gel. It is basicly a "sedating" type anti-motility agent as well as an anti-emetic. I wouldn't recommend it for long term use; as the effect will be reduced. It is very useful if you discover you have accidently ingested a trigger food/ingerdient, as it coats the gut wall calming it with the active ingredient.Should be one for the med cabinet; I'd consult your doctor/pharmacist to see if it conflicts with your perscribed meds if any.DO NOT TAKE: If you are allergic to Asprin or salcylates. Regards,mr_colt


----------

